# Visual Lab Female x Visual Albino Male



## Richiejp1980 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hiya all,

Genetics really confuse me :hmm:!!! If I was to breed a Visual Labyrinth Burmese with a Albino Burmese what off spring would I expect to get? 

Cheers
Richie.


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

normal het for lab and albino


----------



## sidecarlee66 (Feb 16, 2009)

as above... labyrinth and albino are resessive so no visuals would be produce unless your lab is het albino or albino is het lab


----------

